# beds



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi we are coming over in May and we have a 4 bed house and needs some new cheap double beds. Can anyone lets us know where we can buy some cheapish double beds or maybe single beds.

Thanks Tony and Jayne


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Ikea?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steptoes clearance shop does fairly cheap furniture if you are in or near Paphos.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Where will you be based in Cyprus?


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Toxan said:


> Where will you be based in Cyprus?


we are going to settle down in sotira


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> we are going to settle down in sotira


Which one?
There are 3 Sotiras. One near Limassol, one in Nicosia and one near Famagusta.


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Which one?
> There are 3 Sotiras. One near Limassol, one in Nicosia and one near Famagusta.


the one near Famagusta


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> the one near Famagusta


So Steptoes in Paphos is no good to you

Maybe Ikea in Nicosia would be the best place.


----------

